# Group effort, finally got er' done



## Joe Brandon (Sep 26, 2018)

I really want to start out by thanking not only my hunting partner but good friend year round John. He is a great man and has made me a much better hunter. I also want to really thank Treecutter and Whitetailfreak for their friendship and for sharing countless experiences and giving me guidance and motivation. Those two men have given to me so freely.
Well today it looked like rain so I was going to stay home. Yesterday Treecutter said the weather man had lied the past two days so I better get up there. Woke up this morning and headed up. Found a good ridge I had been looking at on the topo and started seeing sign but not super hot sign, texted John and he said I needed to keep it moving. As I walked the ridge I noticed this bear working the right side of the ridge walking toward me. Wind was moving left to right so I knew I was good. We closed around 20 yards of distance and hit her broadside with the .308. She jumped, rain 30yds or so down in the laurel thicket and let out two very somber moans. Made me a bit sad. I then called John and he drove an hour to help me get her out of the woods. It really is an all day affair when it's all said and done. I am so grateful John drove up and again I couldn't have done this without John, Cutter and Whitetailfreak. I will say I missed a bear opening weekend with my bow up in a Chestnut Oak. This ole girl today was 135.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 26, 2018)

Atta boy!  Lots of bears hitting the dirt this year!


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 26, 2018)

Well done, congrats man!


----------



## CowetaLonghorn (Sep 26, 2018)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 26, 2018)

I know you've worked hard at it. Congrats again buddy.


----------



## bear claw (Sep 26, 2018)

Great job. Way to stick with it. Congrats on a hard earned bear.


----------



## Timberman (Sep 26, 2018)

Outstanding!!


----------



## FMBear (Sep 26, 2018)

Way to make it happen!!  Congratulations on a fine bear with a fine coat.
Enjoy the great eating you will have from your harvest!!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 26, 2018)

Thanks everyone! I am getting the meat done at McClures and the pelt is heading over to Trophy Takers in Cornelia. I cant wait to enjoy it all! To top all this off I am getting married next Friday. What a great week!


----------



## FMBear (Sep 26, 2018)

Joe Brandon said:


> Thanks everyone! I am getting the meat done at McClures and the pelt is heading over to Trophy Takers in Cornelia. I cant wait to enjoy it all! To top all this off I am getting married next Friday. What a great week!



Getting your bear AND finding the right one...
WELL DONE & CONGRATS on ALL of your success!!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 26, 2018)

FMBear said:


> Getting your bear AND finding the right one...
> WELL DONE & CONGRATS on ALL of your success!!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## jbogg (Sep 26, 2018)

I was happy to help Joe, and I enjoyed being a part of the recovery.  You have offered to do the same for me countless times.  Good things happen to good people, and you are one of the good ones.  You are like a bear magnet this year so I might have to bring you with me next time.  I will be thinking about you guys next week.  I wish nothing but the best for you and your bride.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 26, 2018)

Congratulations to you and the young lady


----------



## Cwb19 (Sep 26, 2018)

Congrats on a nice bear and good luck on your up coming marriage


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 26, 2018)

Great job, Joe! Congratulations!!!


----------



## bear claw (Sep 26, 2018)

Congrats. I just dropped my bear hide off with chris last week.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Sep 26, 2018)

Congrats! Now get another one!!!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 26, 2018)

Way to get it done Joe. It was only a matter of time!!! Fine loooking bear. What is the fate of this bear? Tablefare I'm sure. Doing anything with the head or hide?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 26, 2018)

Killer Kyle said:


> Way to get it done Joe. It was only a matter of time!!! Fine loooking bear. What is the fate of this bear? Tablefare I'm sure. Doing anything with the head or hide?


Thank you brother! Absolutely. Meat is at McClures and hide is heading over to Trophy Taker in Cornelia tomorrow. They are actually going to pick it up from Mcclures for me. Thought that was very cool.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 26, 2018)

Congratulations.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 26, 2018)

Congrats again joe! I had a feeling it was going to happen today!


----------



## Kodiak629 (Sep 26, 2018)

Congratulations Joe , Glad to hear all about it after getting the text earlier today! All the Best to both you guys on the upcoming wedding , Look forward to your next Bear or Deer story !


----------



## twincedargap (Sep 27, 2018)

Woohoo! Congrats!


----------



## GAbullHunter (Sep 27, 2018)

Congrats! What a way to get it done an have such great success. Here's to the helping hands for sure!!


----------



## Rabun (Sep 27, 2018)

Congratulations on a fine bear and good friends!  And on your upcoming nuptials!  You are a blessed man! Looking forward to seeing the finished hide. Well done


----------



## twincedargap (Sep 27, 2018)

Don’t wear our jboggs, I’m hoping to need him soon too!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 27, 2018)

twincedargap said:


> Don’t wear our jboggs, I’m hoping to need him soon too!


Hahaha!!!


----------



## strothershwacker (Sep 27, 2018)

Good deal man! Fine bear! I'll trust a bear hunter over a weather man anytime!!!


----------



## Bowhunter77 (Sep 27, 2018)

Awesome job, one that you won’t soon forget and good on those that helped out. Good hunt, good friend makes good memories!


----------



## CornStalker (Sep 29, 2018)

Fantastic bear--Congrats! Really good looking hide on her too.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Oct 6, 2018)

Hey now this is pretty cool!!!!! I've always loved Mr. O'Neil!!!


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 6, 2018)

Congrats Joe you got her done. And congrats on a new life beginning for you and your bride.


----------



## FMBear (Oct 6, 2018)

Joe Brandon said:


> Hey now this is pretty cool!!!!! I've always loved Mr. O'Neil!!!



Now that's awesome!


----------



## josh chatham (Oct 6, 2018)

Way to go Joe!!! Glad you got one!


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Oct 8, 2018)

Nice bear dude! Congrats.


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 8, 2018)

Joe Brandon said:


> Hey now this is pretty cool!!!!! I've always loved Mr. O'Neil!!!


Can I have your autograph? ?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 8, 2018)

Don't forget about us little folks now.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Ghost G (Oct 13, 2018)

What a good looking bear!  Congrats on the bear and the marriage!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Oct 13, 2018)

Grin and Bear it Joe. It will only get better from here.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Oct 14, 2018)

Thanks guys!!!! This is mama bear and I. Last two weeks have been great and the successful bear hunt was really the dessert before the meal! God bless you all.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 14, 2018)

Joe Brandon said:


> Thanks guys!!!! This is mama bear and I. Last two weeks have been great and the successful bear hunt was really the dessert before the meal! God bless you all.



I think we can all agree that you out punted your coverage hoss. Congrats again bud. It took me till age 30 to find the right woman. She was worth the wait.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Oct 14, 2018)

whitetailfreak said:


> I think we can all agree that you out punted your coverage hoss. Congrats again bud. It took me till age 30 to find the right woman. She waa worth the wait.


Thank you my brother!!!


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 14, 2018)

I see Spanish moss in the background. Spanish moss = good hog hunting! Way to go man! Marry a beautiful woman & do some hog huntin at the same time! You are the MAN!


----------



## Rabun (Oct 14, 2018)

That's cool!  I like O'neal too. I can hear him saying that in his voice...he reminds of Paul Harvey...the rest of the story...bear meats fantastic


----------



## FMBear (Oct 14, 2018)

Congrats!
Looks like it was a great day for your vows!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Aug 14, 2019)

Got er' back today. My expectations were definitely exceeded by Trophy Takers! What a great hunt and I hope to repeat it shortly, love yall.


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 14, 2019)

Oh man, that looks good!!!


----------



## FMBear (Aug 14, 2019)

Fine looking hide!
I'm sure this is only fueling the need for the opener to get here.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Aug 14, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> Oh man, that looks good!!!


Thank you my good buddy!!!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Aug 14, 2019)

FMBear said:


> Fine looking hide!
> I'm sure this is only fueling the need for the opener to get here.


Yes sir you know it is!!!! My buddy John just asked me, so now that you have it would you do it all again, as far as cost and what not, I said absolutely!!!


----------



## Etoncathunter (Aug 14, 2019)

Looks really good


----------



## jbogg (Aug 14, 2019)

Looks great Joe! Time to find another one.


----------

